# any northern cass county or fulton county finds?



## nene (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone finding in them in northern cass or fulton county? I have 3 small greys in my yard but have not found the first one in the woods yet! Getting frustrated!


----------



## tickhead (Apr 15, 2013)

Found 15 in Pulaski four days ago. First ones this year.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have found 0 in fulton county,hoping rain will help
vern


----------



## indywino (May 8, 2013)

Found 5 yellows and a spike Saturday, May 4th in Fulton County. Another guy in the woods had one black and two yellows in his bag. Undergrowth was high enough it concerned me it may be getting late, but with this weird year it may just be we're going to have to fight the undergrowth and look a little harder than usual to find them.


----------



## kraftyy (May 4, 2013)

pulaski county is pretty good this year, most of my normal spots are producing but they are popping up all over too.


----------



## charly1954 (May 9, 2013)

Went out 3 times last week, nothing. Went out today(Wed) and foun 6 big yellows. 

Either someone else is hunting the woods this year, or maybe we just need some rain. I'm not seeing what I normally find.

Logan,cass cty


----------

